# breastcollar to show western pleasure



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it ok to show in a local open show with a breast collar? I will be showing western pleasure and ranch trail.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Most people do!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

I did, I just made sure the leather was the same color as the leather on my saddle.


----------



## NoBigDeal (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen stock breeds ditch the breast collar in more recent years but it shouldn't matter in a local open.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

If it's just a low level local show, it shouldn't matter much. Of course, the fashion trend in the WP world right now is not to wear a breastcollar.

Is there a reason that you NEED to have a breastcollar on your horse?


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

beau159 said:


> If it's just a low level local show, it shouldn't matter much. Of course, the fashion trend in the WP world right now is not to wear a breastcollar.
> 
> Is there a reason that you NEED to have a breastcollar on your horse?


 no it just matches my bridle


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

DocIsMyPony said:


> no it just matches my bridle


You don't have to. The purpose of a breast collar is to keep the saddle from sliding while barrel racing, doing sliding stops, etc. But if it matches your tack and looks nice, then go for it! It doesn't hurt.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have shown both with and without at locals. Wouldn't dare wear one at a bigger show. They block the judge from seeing the chest and shoulder move out in my opinion. They're just a other useless piece of leather that hides the horse when it comes to a rail or pattern class. Cow work I will never go without one!


----------

